
Bootstrap v4.4 - pierreneter
https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/releases/tag/v4.4.0
======
eberkund
Looks like a pretty minor update compared to previous releases. But if I
recall correctly Bootstrap 4.5 or 5.0 is going to be a big one where the form
elements are styled directly without needing a bunch of boilerplate classes.

~~~
butz
Dropping jQuery is another big thing.

------
lildata
It's almost 10 years old but Bootstrap is still my favorite. It is simple,
familiar, stable & independent. The downside is that there haven't been much
innovation in term of UI on the web since then...

------
jakestuart
Is anybody on HN starting new projects with bootstrap anymore? I mostly hear
about Bulma and Tailwind.

~~~
thomasedwards
I was a big fan back in the day, but I really don’t want to use jQuery
anymore. I now use Bulma because it’s one of the better ones not to force a
JavaScript framework on you. You can make it as complex (or as simple) as you
like.

------
Uninen
After working with Tailwind, I’m very happy to not go back to any other
traditional CSS framework.

The value of Bootstrap is within teams where CSS knowledge nor the uniqueness
of your site is not the top prio. But if you want to build a personal (in the
sense of unique) looking site with modern tooling, Tailwind is an awesome
choice.

------
Thorentis
What all these frameworks are trying to achieve is standardisation of UI, so
that people get a familiar set of controls across applications and platforms
(and for developers too!). But we have so many standards now! (Queue relevant
xkcd).

I think this is where browser companies (Mozilla perhaps?) could be doing a
lot more. Instead of adding endless new features to CSS and Javascript - which
only give us more options to create even more standards - why not work on a
standard UI library that ships with the browser? ActiveX tried this, but it
was mostly limited to Windows and it died with IE. Java Applets tried this but
security. Flash was great while it lasted, but security, and it's mostly gone
now anyway.

I think we have learnt enough about how people use the web, and how we develop
for the web, to begin a concerted effort in standardising web UI once and for
all. I want a standard set of widgets that ship with the browser, that I can
theme, but that behave predictably, that don't require importing of CSS and
JS, and that do not require insane levels of layout logic to do what was
achieved on windowed desktop environments decades ago.

~~~
mkj
The problem is that visual elements are related to fashion, and fashion gets
stale with familiarity. So it won't stop changing.

~~~
thelazydogsback
Fashion is the biggest problem with usability -- the pendulum has begun to
swing back a bit -- I hope it continues

